# Romeo Casanova Valentino Romaeo



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

Spencer Fearson & Ed Robisnon were raving about him on Toe2Toe today. Going to make his debut on November 29th.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

I've seen a few videos on his youtube channel. Comes across a bit weird for my money but definitely some talent there. Trained by Spencer Oliver interestingly enough...


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

his parents are nuts... the kids names in age order are...




Romeo Casanova Valentino
Venus Valentine
Angel Aphrodite
Isis Ise
Achilles Spartacus Mars
Caesar Augustus Constantine


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

mjhealy said:


> his parents are nuts... the kids names in age order are...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Achilles Spartacus Mars is an amazing name.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

mjhealy said:


> his parents are nuts... the kids names in age order are...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:

Wtf ? I thought the thread title was a piss take


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Is he a gypsy?

EDIT: Wait I've seen this lad sparring at Finchely when I was there in August.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> I've seen a few videos on his youtube channel. Comes across a bit weird for my money but definitely some talent there. Trained by Spencer Oliver interestingly enough...


I've always liked Oliver,he was a cracking little fighter who's career was cut short but I think he is very knowledgable and if he follows his dad could be a good trainer.

Oliver,Woodall and Moore all sky pundits and all pro trainers (woodhall in recess)


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

This lad was on that bbc olympic dreams program years back. He was almost hothoused to be a boxer and his sister a gymnast


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Spencer Fearson & Ed Robisnon were raving about him on Toe2Toe today. Going to make his debut on November 29th.


Who's he with ?


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Some pics of him as a kid i came across while searching for some info










































And i shit you know not










:lol:


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Is he a gypsy?
> 
> EDIT: Wait I've seen this lad sparring at Finchely when I was there in August.


No one want to ask how he looked?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Some pics of him as a kid i came across while searching for some info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the rob Palmer photo doing?


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

It was in the google image search for Romeo Romaeo lol


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> It was in the google image search for Romeo Romaeo lol


I expect it's because he has started this thread.

Class,robs wedding photos mixed in with boxing gypsy.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Lol


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't know the kid but I can already predict that he's a cock.


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

Where do you even buy clothes like that??


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

DaveT said:


> I don't know the kid but I can already predict that he's a cock.


lol:


----------



## ace (Oct 28, 2013)

Just heard about this boxer from his interview on IFL TV, definitely got my interest. His power and athleticism really stand out in the videos I've seen.

Shame he didnt try for the 2016 Olympics because seems that would have been the perfect platform for him and I could see him doing well, all the stories I read from a quick google search paint a fascinating backstory, something the tv networks love with olympic hopefuls. 

I'll be interested to see how he adapts to the pro game, especially considering how pushy his dad is, will his pro trainer be able to have full control?


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

He's victor ortiz esque. Very compacted and powerful with nimble feet.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Can't believe they named there son after the dad's stripper name. :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

spotted him at the weigh in..yeah they are raving about him.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Some pics of him as a kid i came across while searching for some info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any idea how old he was in the first pics? He looks too young to be doing free weights. He's really short too, maybe that stunted his growth. Could point to him not progressing as much physically as most amateurs of his age that turn over, and burning out quickly


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Any idea how old he was in the first pics? He looks too young to be doing free weights. He's really short too, maybe that stunted his growth. Could point to him not progressing as much physically as most amateurs of his age that turn over, and burning out quickly


http://www.thisisgloucestershire.co...tory-11868808-detail/story.html#axzz2lUma0It4

His dads in control of his sons life by the looks of it


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I've got a feeling this kid was on TV when he was little doing weights. Think it was big breakfast..

TBH Spencer shoved him into camera view yesterday. I watched some of his sparring clips. Nothing special for me. Over complicating his work and looks ragged. Also spends time in forest hunting and living out in woods. Superbad Steve Barnes MK II coming up IMO.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Is he a gypsy?
> 
> EDIT: Wait I've seen this lad sparring at Finchely when I was there in August.


and? how did he look?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

From what I've seen of him he's typically all style no substance, all that padwork might look fancy but he's not going to be able to superman punch in a fight. Any conventional boxer should take him apart 

Did he really live train and eat in the forest of dean? :lol: that and the whole child weightlifter, never eaten a sweet thing is all very weird. His amateur career all seems abit off too, does anyone know his record, competitions he competed in?


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

I saw him spar today it was stopped after two rounds because all he did was arse about he's an absolute bellend and spencer Oliver his trainer was told in no uncertain terms what everyone thought of cunt


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

I thought this thread was Rob announcing his new user name...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jakemilo said:


> I saw him spar today it was stopped after two rounds because all he did was arse about he's an absolute bellend and spencer Oliver his trainer was told in no uncertain terms what everyone thought of cunt


TBH this doesn't surprise me at all. He does some ridiculous thing with his gloves like it's out of a martial arts film. Oliver is looking for a fighter to get him going but i have no doubts at all this kid will be beaten with 8 fights.

A decent journeyman will mess him about, rough him up and make him even more ragged and pick him apart.


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

It's was like across between Charlie Chaplin and that non contact Brazilian combat dancing if he wasnt so small I'd have chinned him myself and he will lose very quickly or get stoned to death by crowd


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope he does mate. I think they will feed him some real pushovers early doors but i have no doubts he will get beaten up soon as he faces someone half decent.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

DaveT said:


> I don't know the kid but I can already predict that he's a cock.


He seems like a nice enough lad, a bit cocky and that but doesn't seem like much of a cunt.


raymann said:


> and? how did he look?


He looked good very comfortable in the ring, I'm not the best at judging fighters just from sparring/training though.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> I've got a feeling this kid was on TV when he was little doing weights. Think it was big breakfast..
> 
> TBH Spencer shoved him into camera view yesterday. I watched some of his sparring clips. Nothing special for me. Over complicating his work and looks ragged. Also spends time in forest hunting and living out in woods. _*Superbad Steve Barnes MK II coming up IMO.*_


:lol: Probably the worst insult you can ever give to a fighter, but you're absolutely right. Seems like an absolute knob, he'll get sparked within 5 fights and we'll all forget about him forever.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> I've got a feeling this kid was on TV when he was little doing weights. Think it was big breakfast..
> 
> TBH Spencer shoved him into camera view yesterday. I watched some of his sparring clips. Nothing special for me. Over complicating his work and looks ragged. Also spends time in forest hunting and living out in woods. *Superbad Steve Barnes MK II coming up IMO*.


:rofl Fucking hell


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

2nd round KO victory


__
http://instagr.am/p/hUIq3qL-pd/


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Paullow said:


> 2nd round KO victory
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/hUIq3qL-pd/


Damn, knew he was a cunt. Worse than Eubank Jr


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

What happened? There were no punches from what I saw.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: Knockout of the year for sure.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Paullow said:


> 2nd round KO victory
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/hUIq3qL-pd/


so it's confirmed then. He's a cunt.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

What?


----------



## Decebal (May 8, 2013)

He seems alright once you listen to him speak. Good luck to the kid!

The next Robin Reid?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

The new Ali Raymi?


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> The new Ali Raymi?


A bit disrespectful there mate, although i'm sure you didn't mean it - Raymi just doesn't hear that end of round bell!

:hey


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Paullow said:


> A bit disrespectful there mate, although i'm sure you didn't mean it - Raymi just doesn't hear that end of round bell!
> 
> :hey


Fuck I didnt think it through... (


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

let the boy breathe!


----------



## ace (Oct 28, 2013)

Ring Entrance

__
http://instagr.am/p/hUGvNyr-mU/

The way he acted after the ko was disrespectful, but he isnreally young and has had an undeniably sheltered upbringing. Those things can be ironed out as he develops.

However, his showboating and persona, as well as history, definitely will get people talking and if he can back it up with more K.Os and performances in the ring, then he could move along quite quickly.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

another naseem?


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYVNDFvgPWw" target="_blank">





some sparring


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I actually want this kid to get sparked brutally so bad.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Was he fighting in someones living room?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

That all looked very suspicious, not even like he landed any big shots beforehand. :huh

This kid looks wank. Lucky to win an English title at this rate. Can't wait til the train gets derailed, I just hope it's via brutal KO rather than on points.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

he lands one or two hard shots before the end but the other boxer looked ok before he clinched, strange on that.his entrance was the most interesting part of the fight.it was very messy


----------



## David McAllister (Jun 12, 2013)

I spoke with Andreij Pudosovs today and he said that he has been hit a lot harder in other fights but one of his punches caught him on the temple and it was a delayed reaction shot.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bhopheadbut said:


> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYVNDFvgPWw" target="_blank">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stopped watching at 1:20...I have no time for this bullshit.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Hope this prick gets sparked.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

what is with those stupid hand movements in sparring? He needs to get sparked out quickly


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm going to support him to be controversial. Gwarn' Romeo


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Apparently weighed in 6.5lbs overweight for his fight with Michael Ramabaletsa and the fight is off.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Apparently weighed in 6.5lbs overweight for his fight with Michael Ramabaletsa and the fight is off.


Spencer Oliver where were you?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Apparently weighed in 6.5lbs overweight for his fight with Michael Ramabaletsa and the fight is off.


:rofl


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

He's a fucking idiot, will go down as another Steve 'Superbad' Barnes


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Apparently weighed in 6.5lbs overweight for his fight with Michael Ramabaletsa and the fight is off.


damn that was quick..his career!


----------



## St. GGG (Sep 8, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Spencer Oliver where were you?


Spencer Oliver is no longer training him because his dad was getting too involved


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

St. GGG said:


> Spencer Oliver is no longer training him because his dad was getting too involved


really! Oh well and then hearing this shit, not looking good for him.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Spencer Oliver where were you?


On Sky getting paid loads to educate us lot about boxing...:-(


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

6.5lbs at what bantam weight? fuck me. he likes those muscles too much to ever make any headway in boxing you can tell from his insty photos in this thread. hes what 5 5?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Ramambeletsa's a bantamweight really too.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

looks like tunde is now training him


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

To be fair to Romeo I'd not work with anyone that thought Al Haymon was Khan's trainer


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Not sure people are acting like its the end of the world, he can just move up in weight.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Post Box said:


> From what I've seen of him he's typically all style no substance, all that padwork might look fancy but he's not going to be able to superman punch in a fight. Any conventional boxer should take him apart
> 
> Did he really live train and eat in the forest of dean? :lol: that and the whole child weightlifter, never eaten a sweet thing is all very weird. His amateur career all seems abit off too, does anyone know his record, competitions he competed in?


The Forest of Dean isn't like Sherwood Forest, it's an area with over 80,000 people.:lol:

I grew up close to where his parents lived and he doesn't stay at any boxing club long before his dad becomes a nuisance and they move on, I feel sorry for the lad really because he hasn't had much of a life. He's never mixed with other kids properly which is why I'm guessing he finds those gaudy suits appealing without knowing he looks like a cunt.

Anyway his next fight is being shown on boxnation on the 16th July.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

sop the kid is some genius, pianist and learning mandarin and japanese..


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

raymann said:


> hes what 5 5?


He posted a picture of him with Naz on his twitter and he looked slightly shorter than him.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> I've got a feeling this kid was on TV when he was little doing weights. Think it was big breakfast..
> 
> TBH Spencer shoved him into camera view yesterday. I watched some of his sparring clips. Nothing special for me. Over complicating his work and looks ragged. Also spends time in forest hunting and living out in woods. *Superbad Steve Barnes MK II *coming up IMO.


That's a bold statement - surely he was a one off :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> That's a bold statement - surely he was a one off :lol:


:lol: He will go down in history but i do really think this kid is as crap and deluded..


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :lol: He will go down in history but i do really think this kid is as crap and deluded..


Roll on the 16th July then. Should be a laugh if nothing else...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Roll on the 16th July then. Should be a laugh if nothing else...


You not seen him yet mate? :lol:. He came out to Adam Ant in his first fight. He's a right Peter Pan character the lad.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> You not seen him yet mate? :lol:. He came out to Adam Ant in his first fight. He's a right Peter Pan character the lad.


No, I haven't seen him box, only heard about him for the first time today. From what he was saying about his style in that IFL interview though he sounds like a recipe for disaster - he does seem to have echos of Superbad about him tbf.... :sad5


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> No, I haven't seen him box, only heard about him for the first time today. From what he was saying about his style in that IFL interview though he sounds like a recipe for disaster - he does seem to have echos of Superbad about him tbf.... :sad5


He was struggling with a journeyman in first fight and he hit the kid and the kid was moving around okay for a few seconds then just collapsed and this clown stood over him giving it bigun.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> He was struggling with a journeyman in first fight and he hit the kid and the kid was moving around okay for a few seconds then just collapsed and this clown stood over him giving it bigun.


Sounds like a cock, there's no need for that sort of behaviour. No doubt he'll get his soon enough though :yep


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> Sounds like a cock, there's no need for that sort of behaviour. No doubt he'll get his soon enough though :yep


7.42


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

ero-sennin said:


> 7.42


Lol. What a dick :lol: He definitely needs knocking out.


----------



## NJR (Dec 14, 2013)

He buys his followers, bang on 100k can't be normal


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Heard he had split up with Spencer Oliver, mainly due to his dad. Went hunting for more info and this is all I could find.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

^ they loko too close for comfort..

btw when is the shakespearean lad fighting next?


----------



## hamas (Jun 5, 2013)

isis :lol:


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

hamas said:


> isis :lol:


:lol: Unfortunate.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

hamas said:


> isis :lol:


Hahaha just oust noticed this!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

He's moving up to light-welter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558573660894941184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558575048492331009


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2015)

Calling it now.....Mayweather ducks.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

retires before he turns 14.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> retires before he turns 14.


:lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> retires before he turns 14.


:rofl


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Still hasn;t fought since he announced a 'comeback' last year, S-Jam Boxing have deleted all mentions of him as well.

Something very strange about this kids career after leaving Warren.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022569128970919936


----------



## Treccobay (May 20, 2014)

I heard he might have failed a test


----------

